# New attraction here in Kodiak



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys might want to do a "hunting" trip up here in Kodiak.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/alaska-boat-boasting-strippers-navigates-trouble


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just booked my flight. Be there in.. Um... 15 years hopefully:sad:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any pics??


----------

